# Ginex Primers



## JFive (1 mo ago)

Anyone have any reviews on these primers? Small pistol primers are almost impossible to find at a reasonable price.
I'm looking for something to use in a 357 mag just for plinking with wad cutters nothing serious!
Thanks


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

They are good primers. They are a bit harder than some and maybe just ever so slightly larger. They go bang just fine and no seating issues with them. Buy with confidence.


----------

